# Help with Miter Saw Adjustments and Planner lines



## brianM (Oct 24, 2011)

When you use your miter saw to cut 45 degree angles (like for a picture frame) you should be able to set the saw to cut perfect angles so that the two peices of wood fit together with no gaps and it is square. I'm having trouble getting my saw adjusted correctly. Have the blade square to the bed of the saw (90 degrees), but the 45 is still off. I can put the two peices together and nice joint, but when using a capenter square to keep the edges straight, there is a slight gap in the joint. Any advise? Using an old Delta.

Also, on my plainner, it leaves lines in the wood after passing through the blades. I did open up the case and check the blades and I don't see or feel any dents or chips in the blade. Also cheecked and cleaned the rollers. Have only used the plainner for about 4-5 hours using cherry and hard maple. Is there anything else it could be other than swapping out the blades?

Thanks for your time.

```

```


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Forget the pre set detents. You can use a 45* drafting triangle to set your saw. Cutting one piece one one side and the mating piece on the other side of the blade will always give you a 90* joint. That is if your fences are accurate and aligned.


----------



## brianM (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, I have used the trangle and it looks right on. I might need to check my spectacles and look again. But, I have been using the same side of the fence to cut both parts, just flipping the wood over. But, seems I would have to flip the wood over when using the other side of the fence as well. I will try that suggestion.

I'll double check my fence line up as well.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

If you're getting lines in your stock from the planer, the blades have small nicks. If you can adjust them, shift one slightly to one side and they will cancel each other out. They should sand out easy also. If not, time for some new blades (or get those sharpened if possible).


----------



## brianM (Oct 24, 2011)

My planer has pins to install the blade, so I don't see moving it, but very good suggestion. On this Porter Cable machine the blades can be flipped over to another good side (two sided blades), so looks like that is the next step when I get tired of sanding out the lines. But, I may give sanding them a try before flipping them. 

Thanks agian for the advise on this thread. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

get a few boards of "straight and parallel" sides (important), and start experimenting with the 45 degree cuts, one cut from one side, one the other. then check for 90 degrees. continue to adjust the saw until you get the results as good as you can get them. tighten down the screws. the saw should stay there for awhile. 

the last poster may have meant that the "lines" will sand out easily, maybe not. however, you can "sand" the knives in a jig to hone the nicks out. it requires a progressive amount of finer grit wet/dry paper, and a jig to hold the knives at the correct angle. that is all i use now. i think they make a honing jig for cleaning up knives while still installed, but i never heard much good about them.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

brianM said:


> My planer has pins to install the blade, so I don't see moving it, but very good suggestion. On this Porter Cable machine the blades can be flipped over to another good side (two sided blades), so looks like that is the next step when I get tired of sanding out the lines. But, I may give sanding them a try before flipping them.
> 
> Thanks agian for the advise on this thread. Have a great day everyone.


Also check and see if their is any play in the blade. The beiring may be getting bad?? I had to change mine. The least amount will thro off the 45 degree cut's. Check this real good. Also let the saw come up to full speed before making the cut. You should be able to cut both 45 from the same end just by flipping over the wood. I do mine this way all the time.


----------

